# Timing Chain Help



## wizgi (Nov 13, 2005)

2005 Jetta 2.5
67000 miles
I took my car to the dealer after the engine light came on. Code is P01340 (17748). They tell me either replace the timing chain, $3500 or, their recommendation, replace the engine because they fear cam damage, $7000. I think they are blowing smoke. Can a timing chain really cost that much? I'm planning on getting a second opinion elsewhere, just dealing with the initial shock right now. No way am I putting even $3500 into it.
Any thoughts? I'm ready to drive it off a cliff.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

First, don't drive it off a cliff. 
Second, I'm shocked that the timing chain would need to be replaced at 67K miles. My mom had her 2005.5. 2.5L for nearly 75K miles with zero issues. Definitely get a second opinion on it. What does P01340 mean anyway? I don't have a code list on me.
- Jeremy.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*

i have seen cars with oil pressure problems do to a few different reasons causing the chains to jump and the car to run funny..is this the issue you are having?
Edit: last time we did timing chains it was $2135 plus tax out the door however that was not replacing everything involved with the chain it was only fixing the issue and thats it


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:41 PM 8-7-2009_


----------



## wizgi (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*

Jeremy,
Here is what I found on the codes:
17748 - camshaft position sensor g40 / engine speed sensor
g28incor. correlation
p01340-35-10 intermittent
Thanks for the reply


----------



## wizgi (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

JC
Problem began after I started it up one morning. Sounded odd when started, light came on and noticed it was running rough at idle. Car runs great though while driving normally.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (wizgi)*

i assume the dealer tested the sensor in their test plan and that is how they came to the decision of timing chain. The issue does some like it may have jumped or the tensioner is having issues.


----------



## wizgi (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Would any of this warrant replacing the engine as they recommend?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (wizgi)*

depends on the extent of the damage, it would have to be torn down and inspected however if you don't hear the engine making any noise that is always a good sign


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

I highly doubt there's any extensive damage. It wouldn't run normally under acceleration or when going down the road. At most the head may need some work IMO.
Good luck and keep us posted.
- Jeremy.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2005)

*FV-QR*

give us a call. we are right in colwyn and have tons of spares if it comes down to replacing the engine.


----------



## wizgi (Nov 13, 2005)

So, I have the car with a mechanic who worked for VW for 8 years. After pulling a good bit of the engine apart, he informed me that he believes the problem is with the vacuum pump which I think is somewhere in the vicinity of the timing chain. 
What do you all think?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (wizgi)*

Well given that the vacuum pump is run by the intermediate sprocket of the timing chain I'd say that's a distinct possibility. Still it's looks like a PITA to get to, might have to partially remove the engine but I'm not sure.


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtrujillo86* »_
Second, I'm shocked that the timing chain would need to be replaced at 67K miles. My mom had her 2005.5. 2.5L for nearly 75K miles with zero issues. Definitely get a second opinion on it. What does P01340 mean anyway? I don't have a code list on me.


I've seen them go at 15K miles. It either jumps or the chain stretches some. I forget the MVB that shows the cam degrees to see if its in time or out


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

What oil/intervals are you using? 
Corradog602 what oil/intervals was the car using that you saw lose a chain at 15k?
Seeing stuff like this makes me wonder why I even buy VW. 7,000 miles out of warranty and they won't cover it in good faith? Not even half? They could at least tear it down for free so you know what is wrong with the car for sure! Damn vw stealerships.
Anyway, I'm also scared of the 10k intervals and seeing this makes me want to switch every 5k. Like I could even stand myself running oil for 10k in a well driven car anyway.
What is causing the oil pressure issue that leads to this failure?
As far as cost goes, don't pay them $3,000 for a new chain. You can get a perfectly good motor installed for that much!!! One that hasn't been cracked open and messed with by some yahoo.

I would call VWoA and beg them to fix this for you. This type of problem has taken the motor a lifetime to develop. It isn't something that should happen before 200k let alone 100k miles!!!! VW should have a 100k power train warranty anyway. I guess that's what we get for buying new VW's.

On the bright side, if all else fails. I would go with a new motor with built bottom end and a 6 speed trans swap with a new differential. Spending all that cash to get stock parts back in the car is more painful than going into debt for me. Just a suggestion.

Of course, this rant only applies if it turns out to be a severe mechanical defect/problem. Hopefully it is a relatively easy fix for you. Good luck!


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 9:10 AM 8-31-2009_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

Even if the timing chain jumped it doe NOT mean the motor is ruined....but it also doesn't mean that it isn't; you need to pull it apart and look at it.
I speak from experience


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_you need to pull it apart and look at it.


That's the only thing that's going to really tell you the "extent" of the damage. Feel free to give us a call if you have any questions or would like us to dig into it some more and determine exactly what it is.


----------



## wizgi (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I do know that the engine was taken apart to inspect the timing chain which is how it has been determined to be the vacuum pump. I should know by today or tomorrow (part comes in today) whether I can move forward. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_What oil/intervals are you using? 
Corradog602 what oil/intervals was the car using that you saw lose a chain at 15k?


We tell everyone to do 5K mile intervals not the 10K ones. I myslef think 10K between oil changes is stupid. 
The cams, head, valves won't get wiped out with chain stretch or if it jumps a tooth. you don't have to worry about that. The chain, chain tensioner, oil drum and bolt get replaced. 
I have done many of these


_Modified by CorradoG602 at 6:50 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm not understanding the correlation between the timing chain and oil change intervals. What's the deal?


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

all the parts that guide the chain wear over time, as well as the chain itself. all of these parts have tolerances. cleaner oil means less wear means tolerances stay in spec longer. oil pressure also has a lot to do with the valve train/chain but that's a much longer in dept topic that i can't really explain.


----------



## wizgi (Nov 13, 2005)

Well it ended up being the upper timing chain. Picking up from (2nd) dealer tonight. First one was a joke. I called VWoA and they paid more than half the cost. Restored my faith in VW. Can't wait to drive my own car again, been more than a month.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

wizgi, were you using vw 10k oil change intervals?


----------



## wizgi (Nov 13, 2005)

no sir, 5k


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Per Volkswagen the timing chain service interval is 80k.







I have personally seen 2 timing chain fails on two 2.5 non modded mk5s.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Pineapplegti !)*

If that's true, I might as well have a ***** with a belt. Can anyone else back up this 80K claim? Also, does timing chain service mean "change it" or something else?








Edit: ^^^^Busted...I might as well have..."an economical form of Japanese transportation." How's that for PC?


_Modified by Schagephonic at 3:45 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_If that's true, I might as well have a ***** with a belt. Can anyone else back up this 80K claim? Also, does timing chain service mean "change it" or something else?









Came straight from their computer at the dealer yesterday from a buddy who is a service writer. And yes means changin the chain /tensioner/guides.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Pineapplegti !)*






















Do you know the price for this service?


_Modified by Schagephonic at 3:47 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Schagephonic)*

I do not.. I was going to purchase a mk5 until i found out about chain failure at 90k.. I wanted to verify through a dealer to see what the schedule was and was very turned off lol. Mk3 vrs can go over 200k with out chain fail sure the guides might be a little angry but it doesn't wreck the motor at 90k.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Pineapplegti !)*

Bentley says VW recommends 80k but then there is a little side note saying they "Bentely" recommends every 120K...


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ last time we did timing chains it was $2135 plus tax out the door 

How many hours of labor at what rate was this done? This seems like an extremely high price to pay for a chain. I was expecting $600 labor + parts for a job like this...


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

So, what happens if one neglects this service? Does the chain stretch and jump the tensioner. I'll be calling my stealership Monday to find out more as my miles are creeping up.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_So, what happens if one neglects this service? Does the chain stretch and jump the tensioner. I'll be calling my stealership Monday to find out more as my miles are creeping up.

Thats the thing..its hit and miss.. Im not saying at 90k your chain is gonna snap.. But we all know that vw is stretching this chain pretty tight. Its just preventative maintenance.. Im sure someone will create a diy soon.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (Pineapplegti !)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pineapplegti !* »_
Thats the thing..its hit and miss.. Im not saying at 90k your chain is gonna snap.. But we all know that vw is stretching this chain pretty tight. Its just preventative maintenance.. Im sure someone will create a diy soon.

Timing chains are supposed to last for the life of the engine, that's why they compromise on them with the extra engine noise vs. using a belt. As a result, they are not designed to be DIY jobs for anybody except the most savvy mechanic.
Honestly I don't trust what a dealer's computer says anyway. Every one I've been to recommends maintenance above and beyond what is necessary to keep the car in good working order. If there is a TSB on this, I'd like to know the number to verify.


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (classicjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *classicjetta* »_
Timing chains are supposed to last for the life of the engine, that's why they compromise on them with the extra engine noise vs. using a belt. As a result, they are not designed to be DIY jobs for anybody except the most savvy mechanic.
Honestly I don't trust what a dealer's computer says anyway. Every one I've been to recommends maintenance above and beyond what is necessary to keep the car in good working order. If there is a TSB on this, I'd like to know the number to verify. 

Chains are not supposed to last the life of the motor.. and go ahead and don't trust what the dealer says..The only reason i checked into it was that i personally saw 2 pre 100k chain fails. I was in the market for a mk5 and decided to do a little digging to see what the dealer had recommended for the replacement time. Vr6 chains can be done in a weekend.. im sure a 5cyl is about the same.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (Pineapplegti !)*

I just talked with my dealer, Tynan's VW in Denver and they say that there is no recommended service for the timing chain on the 2.5L motor. My owner's manual also does not indicate TC service.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (Pineapplegti !)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pineapplegti !* »_
Chains are not supposed to last the life of the motor.. and go ahead and don't trust what the dealer says..The only reason i checked into it was that i personally saw 2 pre 100k chain fails. 

Show me one source besides this dealer that says timing chains aren't "lifetime". I realize that some people are having trouble but its 2 failures amongst 300,000 MkV cars sold in the US. It's not exactly a widespread problem just yet. Even if 20 people got on here and said they had problems, it still doesn't mean much.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

It sounds like people are getting Timing Chain and Timing Belt mixed up as far as what needs service. I would expect a Timing Belt to need service/replacing after 80k miles. Not a Timing Chain.
I also would never purchase a car that is going to need a guaranteed $3k service at 80k miles. That is insane...


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

vr6 timing chains last a long time. even the 12v with bad chain guides lasts 150k+ before they typically start to go. the 24v with revised guides has no history of chain problems.
What kills me is in the 6 years i've owned my 24v, not once have I heard about timing chain problems other than 12v vr6. Even then they are not $2,000+ for a new one...
They are meant to last the life of the motor, not to be serviced every 80k - 120k (like a timing belt).


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow you guys were making me nervous. I bought my Mkv at 74k miles, thinking about getting the timing chain done makes me want to drive this thing off a cliff. LOL


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

I agree with KungFooJesus...I've NEVER heard of any vehicle with a timing chain having a change interval stated by the manufacturer. It's usually one of those, "Once you hear it making noise, it's time to replace it" things. I would be very weary of any dealer saying there's a change interval scheduled by the manufacturer. 
- Jeremy.


----------



## Schagephonic (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*

For what it's worth: Consumer Reports 2009 Buying Guide shows the 5 cyl. Jetta's engine (which includes timing chains and belts) with "excellent" reliability for the 2006 & 2007 model year. The 2005.5 "only" gets a "very good" rating for engine reliabilty. This reliability rating is gathered from actual owners, so granted there very well could be a few problem due to neglect or an occasional lemon, but I'm no longer worrying about my my chain or the overall reliability of this engine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pineapplegti ! (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*

Im not trying to be a know it all or trying to tell you folks on how to maintain your car.. I honestly wanted to buy a mk5 so i started quizzing the few vw shops that i know of and this is what i came up with. I also quizzed a few different dealers ( friends who worked there.) and they told me the info they knew and what the computer told them. Take it as you will. They are getting more cam sensor codes than timing chain fail.. but i have personally seen 2 timing chain fails on 2 very nice and stock and maintained mk5s.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

When I replace my clutch I'll probably have the chain checked out. I doubt it will need service but if it does this would be the ideal time to do it. I refuse to touch it before then. If it blows up before the clutch (a wear item), I don't want to own a 2.5.








Until then I'll continue to worry about getting struck by lightning, winning the lottery, and blood parasites a bit more than my 2.5's timing chain.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 5:09 AM 12-3-2009_


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (rob454)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rob454* »_Wow you guys were making me nervous. I bought my Mkv at 74k miles, thinking about getting the timing chain done makes me want to drive this thing off a cliff. LOL

I bought mine brand new thinking what a great car. 25 years of owning Japanese cars has led me to expect 130,000 miles of trouble-free operation doing service no more than the manual recommends. 200K plus for engine and power-train, if I don't mind fixing electrical and other problems as they crop up.
But listening to these guys really makes me nervous... VW's sound like finicky little hyper-complex gizmo's in need of constant tender loving care with only the finest fluids, 'routine maitenance actions' well above and beyond mfr's recommendations and for which I should consider myself fortunate to achieve 90K without $10,000 in accumulated repairs. 
Wow. Scary. With 'fans' like these, VW doesn't need any haters.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

We've owned a handful of water-cooled VWs with never any major mechanical issues...we've never even so much replaced a clutch. Perhaps the most expensive thing I've paid for is a brake fluid flush, and that was the same with our 2005.5 Jetta. I'm not worried one bit; the 2.5's are bullet proof. 
- Jeremy.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

I researched the chain replacement a bit more. The chain is expensive to replace because the cylinder head actually has to be removed to replace it. So you have to split the motor in half and drop a tranny just to replace it. This is rather unfortunate! Just pulling a head, parts, and installation is almost as much as the chain job itself...
However, you're looking at a new clutch chain and head gasket all at the same time. This brings the cost of the labor on the chain itself within reason.
The guy that needs nothing but a chain replaced due to failures absolutely gets screwed on this one though. No doubt about that. So if you do get this worked on, pony up the cash for some extra parts and get your money's worth out of the labor involved. You'll find the labor won't increase much with the addition of new parts like differentials, clutches, valve train work, cams, and head gaskets.
As far as everyone saying the chain is a service item, didn't see that anywhere. This chain is built to last lifetime.










_Modified by kungfoojesus at 9:20 AM 12-31-2009_


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

I talked to a service rep at Larry Miller VW in Denver (who has been there since we bought our 2005). He said he's seen two 2.5L MKV's with timing chain issues. However, the ones he had seen didn't cause any damage. He said both customers had a CEL on, they took it in, and the dealership found the chain was stretched. There was no other internal damage to valves or anything like that.
- Jeremy.


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (Schagephonic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Schagephonic* »_I just talked with my dealer, Tynan's VW in Denver and they say that there is no recommended service for the timing chain on the 2.5L motor. 

Same thing the service guy said down here in Colorado Springs when I bought my '08 Rabbit...


----------



## focalBlur (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (jtrujillo86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jtrujillo86* »_I talked to a service rep at Larry Miller VW in Denver (who has been there since we bought our 2005). He said he's seen two 2.5L MKV's with timing chain issues. However, the ones he had seen didn't cause any damage. He said both customers had a CEL on, they took it in, and the dealership found the chain was stretched. There was no other internal damage to valves or anything like that.
- Jeremy.


Just happened to mine today. I have 81,500miles on the car
I started my car and the idle was awful, felt like it was about to stall out and the CEL was on. I thought it was the coil pack so took it in right away and they replaced it. CEL was still on. Dealer said the timing chain is also stretched stretched causing the rough idle.
Dealer quoted me $1200 to fix it
Another independent VW shop quoted me $975 and said they have seen several 2.5's with this issue. They also said most need the chain service between 90k and 110k miles.


_Modified by focalBlur at 12:09 AM 4-30-2010_


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: (focalBlur)*

Though I haven't had any timing issues, I just had to have the coil pack on my '09 rabbit replaced after only 10k miles. I know the '05.5-'07s have this problem because they issued a recall, but that didn't include the '08s and up. Even though it's only like $135, that's not the freaking point. I bitched up a storm and the dealer ate the labor costs. If the timing chains going to jump a tooth I hope it does it before the warrenty is up. This is the first new VW I've owned and it will be the last. I have heard nothing but complaints about this new five pot.
But, I think the newer 2.5s have belts and not chains, right? At least I think my tech told me that. Or is it that they have main timing belts and cam chains.


_Modified by rags2riches at 11:24 PM 4-30-2010_


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

the only reason you are hearing complaints is because you are in a technical forum meaning people have questions about problems they are having...if a few people bring up the same problem thats doesnt mean they all have that problem. And the 2.5 is getting amazing reviews but if you dont believe me look at the 2.0T...the 06-08 had problems with the cam getting messed up and the 09+ having fuel pumps blow up. so you tell me which is better?


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

Im in the same boat - I took my car into the dealer in mid-march and last week they diagnosed my problem as the cam timing valve. After replacing that they called me Wednesday to inform me that that wasnt the cause after all, and now I need a timing chain too. So far Im at $500 in diagnostics plus $750+ tax for the install. This is ridiculous, the first things i asked them to inspect when I brought in the car was the timing chain and tensioner, and they cant even tell me with conviction that doing the timing chain will be the final solution. My car's a 2005.5 2.5 with 73k on it, and this is outrageous. I am very disappointed in VW right now


----------



## pezzy84 (Apr 12, 2003)

> But listening to these guys really makes me nervous... VW's sound like finicky little hyper-complex gizmo's in need of constant tender loving care with only the finest fluids, 'routine maitenance actions' well above and beyond mfr's recommendations and for which I should consider myself fortunate to achieve 90K without $10,000 in accumulated repairs.


 
Don't get too nervous....just keep some savings in the kitty for repairs once your car hits about 4-5 years. I have had ~$400 in unexpected repairs come up over the course of 70k miles (drivers door latch switch and serpentine belts).


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

Does anyone know the code the CEL throws when the chain is stretched?


----------



## DRGraphix (Jun 7, 2008)

Mine is making a lot of chain noise, but no CEL. If it's just making noise, is it at high risk of failure? For the cost of the labor, I'm thinking of swapping out a used motor with my own. I've found one with 15,000miles on it for $1200. Installation seems a bit easier for a new motor than a new chain (don't have to remove the head or mess with timing at all) ,but that only matters to those who want to do their own work... 

Don't pay your dealer for this if they are charging over 1500 for the service. Find a good small mechanic, and you'll get it done a lot cheaper. Again, find a good small mechanic with a used parts connection, and you can get a newer motor installed for the same cost as your dealer's chain repair. I'd also use 5w-40 with 5000 mile changes, keep those tensioners and guides happy. 

Question: How can you tell a chain is stretched? Is it something you look at, or do you perform some kind of timing check? 

I understand VW's recommended oil change for the 2.5 has changed from 10,000mi 5w-30 to 5,000mi 5w-40. Coincidence?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

DRGraphix said:


> I understand VW's recommended oil change for the 2.5 has changed from 10,000mi 5w-30 to 5,000mi 5w-40. Coincidence?


 To my knowledge, the 2.5s always had 5w-40 recommended.


----------



## DRGraphix (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll have to check again, I'm pretty sure my manual says 5w-30. Either way, stick with 5,000 mile intervals.


----------



## EricRK (Nov 4, 2009)

To reiterate DRGraphix question:
'Question: How can you tell a chain is stretched? Is it something you look at, or do you perform some kind of timing check?'

Id really like to know this as well. When I took in my car 2 months ago I asked them to check the timing chain to see if it skipped/stretched, as well as the tensioner. It took 2 months and $1400 appropriated to other work and diag on the car for them to conclude the timing chain was stretched, so I just wanna know if Im being hosed and if they should have seen that from the getgo.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

Somebody with some common sense- tell me why the cylinder head has to be removed to replace a timing chain?
that is ridiculous and if VW actually designed a motor this way they would be out of business.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

rags2riches said:


> Though I haven't had any timing issues, I just had to have the coil pack on my '09 rabbit replaced after only 10k miles. I know the '05.5-'07s have this problem because they issued a recall, but that didn't include the '08s and up. Even though it's only like $135, that's not the freaking point. I bitched up a storm and the dealer ate the labor costs. If the timing chains going to jump a tooth I hope it does it before the warrenty is up. This is the first new VW I've owned and it will be the last. I have heard nothing but complaints about this new five pot.
> But, I think the newer 2.5s have belts and not chains, right? At least I think my tech told me that. Or is it that they have main timing belts and cam chains.
> 
> 
> _Modified by rags2riches at 11:24 PM 4-30-2010_


Why are you paying anything for that on an 09'??? Should be warrantied.

All 2.5 have chains, no belts.


----------



## 05vwjetta (Jul 20, 2010)

*2005 jetta timing chain at 54k*

Yuck - was just told by the dealer that the timing chain on my 2005 jetta jumped and 14 of 20 valves were bent/damaged. Can was running a bit rough (idle was choppy but ran fine in 2nd-5th gear) after an oil change and finally failed to start two days ago. 
Since I am only at 54,000 miles I believe the new cylinder head will be covered by warranty but is there anything else I need to watch out for or ask about? The dealer said that this normally would be a $4-$5k job. 
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow, talk about surprises..! 

anyways, is it me, or has this ONLY happened with early mkv?


----------



## ASteele (Jul 8, 2010)

*chain noise?*

how would you describe chain noise? My 07 rabbit with 61k on it makes some weird noise while leaving first gear or slighting tapping gas pedal, almost like a quaint cackling/ticking noise


----------



## lslk40 (Oct 22, 2010)

*What Ph# did you cal?*

How did you get them to help pay for this issue? I have the exact same problem with the exact same car and I have called VW and they tell me they will only give $1,500 to the purchase of a brand new (not a used) car and not for the repair of my car. What phone # did you call? If they will not do anything for me I will never buy a VW again. This is ridiculous.


----------



## bpylantvw (Jan 29, 2010)

*Sticking with the older and more simple cars!*

I know good and well that no car is perfect. There will always be situations, stories, rumors of 
something failing prematurely, but the majority of us who maintain our cars and don't run the piss out of them will be fine. The manufacturers,computers,engineers, designers are not perfect because they are made by man. There will always be small mistakes made, I don't care what car you own. 
This topic does however give me thoughts of selling my Mk5 and put some of that money in the 93
Eg civc hatch(by the way it gets 40mpg hwy. 32 city), which parts are cheap and plentiful everywhere. 
And I don't have to worry about running the wrong oil, even takes motor oil in the trans!
Every year it gets more ridiculous, newer and supposedly better fluids, piss poor fuel economy. Its all about the mighty dollar when it comes down to it. Its a good way for VW to make their earnings and not go under.


----------



## enginenerd (Oct 20, 2010)

I just pulled one apart- I don't see any reason the cylinder head would have to be removed to put it back together. 

It is a little silly though- you can't remove the chain guides near the cams without removing the cam sprockets, which are held on with big triple squares. If you could get that out, you could probably even leave the sprockets on the cams, which would save some hassle for sure. 

The MK5 bently- the printed version anyways- seems to suck.


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

DUSlider said:


> Why are you paying anything for that on an 09'??? Should be warrantied.
> 
> All 2.5 have chains, no belts.


 UM.... I thought that the 2.5s had both belts and chains. The main timing is ran by a belt which in turn runs the cam timing chains. I never had one apart or anything. I just thought this is how they worked.


----------



## b0g (Apr 4, 2007)

Calm down folks. 

Most, if not all of the cases that i've seen regarding the chains are for the early models of 2.5. Goold old 2005.5 2.5L. I would really appreciate it if someone could tell me otherwise.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

b0g said:


> Calm down folks.
> 
> Most, if not all of the cases that i've seen regarding the chains are for the early models of 2.5. Goold old 2005.5 2.5L. I would really appreciate it if someone could tell me otherwise.


 This has been mentioned before but people have selective hearing. I know several people with 07/08 models with between 80-100k miles with no issues...


----------



## watercooled320 (Feb 9, 2010)

I figured I would ask this question here rather than start a new thread. Can't seem to find an answer anywhere else. Does anyone know how a timing chain would sound if it is stretched? I have an 06 rabbit 2.5. Over the last 10k or so, i've noticed that the chain and engine have gotten louder, and recently the engine started making a ticking sound. I was one of those people that thought chains were a lifetime part, or atleast a 150k part. My car has 83k on it. I might attempt to inspect it when it gets warmer, but I have no idea what I am looking at when it comes to a chain. I guess my question is, what sound should I be looking for, and could the chain sound and engine ticking be related? Thanks.


----------



## toddzilla (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a 06 Jetta with 113k miles on it...... No insane mods(c2 sri, cat back exhaust, underdrive crank pulley, apr cold air intake, c2 software) I beat the **** out of this car daily! I have yet to have any noise from the chains or any problems? from 10 degree weather to 100 degrees, starts every single time with no smoke no ticking just nice smooth idle and a very nice exhaust sound . Every 5k I do a oil change with motul 5w-40 8100 x-cess? so I don't see what the issue is here :screwy::screwy:


----------



## watercooled320 (Feb 9, 2010)

For the most part, I drive my car fairly light. I have the occasional day once or twice a month where I put 100 or more miles on it, but other than that, pretty light. After hearing so many different things about the chains(everything from it never needs changed, to OMG change it at 80k or it's gonna splode), I just became worried because my car is almost 7 years old with 83k. I'd ask the dealer, but honestly, I don't trust them any further than I can throw them. Just figured it might be something to check into. Did some more research, and I'm not as worried about it anymore.


----------



## LVDubn (Mar 14, 2012)

toddzilla said:


> I have a 06 Jetta with 113k miles on it...... No insane mods(c2 sri, cat back exhaust, underdrive crank pulley, apr cold air intake, c2 software) I beat the **** out of this car daily! I have yet to have any noise from the chains or any problems? from 10 degree weather to 100 degrees, starts every single time with no smoke no ticking just nice smooth idle and a very nice exhaust sound . Every 5k I do a oil change with motul 5w-40 8100 x-cess? so I don't see what the issue is here :screwy::screwy:


:thumbup:


----------



## LVDubn (Mar 14, 2012)

wizgi said:


> 2005 Jetta 2.5
> 67000 miles
> I took my car to the dealer after the engine light came on. Code is P01340 (17748). They tell me either replace the timing chain, $3500 or, their recommendation, replace the engine because they fear cam damage, $7000. I think they are blowing smoke. Can a timing chain really cost that much? I'm planning on getting a second opinion elsewhere, just dealing with the initial shock right now. No way am I putting even $3500 into it.
> Any thoughts? I'm ready to drive it off a cliff.


To OP.. What city you do you live in? IMO Always get a second opinion after you get a massive dealer quote:thumbup: Plenty of skilled private shops that use genuine parts..


----------



## KurwaMac (Sep 25, 2011)

To anyone browsing across 2.5 I5 timing problems and come across this. If you are having problems that sounds similar to previously stated problems. Yes you most likely do have timing problems, especially if you have a P01340 CEL showing up. If you are lucky you will not have valve damage but chances are you do as if i am not mistaken these are interference engines. As to the mileage to do these "timing chains" the previously mentioned 80k would not be a bad idea. Coming from finishing up a VR6 timing replacement I can say that this is not a failure of the chain its self but rather the multiple tensioners that guide the chain and prevent it from jumping teeth. I need to get my timing chain on my 2.5l rabbit done like now considering it has been 120k with no timing problems (praise jebus). I think if I get the motivation I am going to do a DIY because of the enormous amount of support and DIY's on this site that have helped me out. [end rant]


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

Rubber timing belts go 80k. Heck, the friggin serp belt on my wife's toyota went over 80k. 
To think VW designed a chain drive system that is sandwiched between the engine and transmission that should be serviced every 80k is mind boggling.


----------

